# Lagoon Saturday Anyone?



## [email protected] (May 8, 2012)

I'm working. Saw lots of boats heading out though.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Quite a few boats out there today. Sight fishing is still a little tough. Managed to catch several big trout and 2 rat reds. Had to go to live bait after the sun come up. Topwater was not really producing like it has...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I fished ML thurs/fri...bite turned on really late from the first cold front. Fish wouldnt eat until 11-12:00


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Fished on sunday, but got out a little late. Still some fish moving around, and the water was super high, really cool and clear. Casted a topwater to a small pod of 15-20 tailing reds, it immediately got destroyed. Assuming it was a red, I was a little confused when the fish started thrashing the surface like big trout always do. Luckily for me this gator beat the reds to my lure.








You can kind of see the school of reds over my right shoulder, they were mid to upper slotters. Left them to hopefully find some bigger and better ones. Seen several, but they were singles. Catching a single red over 40" is tough, sometimes they bite, but most times they don't. After getting utterly rejected, I looked around for some black drum but didn't find any.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That is a dandy of a trout there!


----------

